# Dreamweaver+ Cisco VPN client ftp problems



## mxs00u (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi, I am having big and extremely annoying problems with my dreamweaver ftp connection. 

Ever since I installed Cisco VPN client on my pc the ftp connection to all sites through my dreamweaver always times out. However if I test the connection in dreamweaver it comes up fine, and I can ftp fine through other programs.

I have uninstalled both the VPN client and dreamweaver, then reinstalled dreamweaver but it now makes no difference.

If I dial out to the internet instead of connecting through broadband then dreamweaver will ftp fine.

This is driving me mad. Does anybody have any idea why this is happening??

Please!!!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It is because your VPN client is set to send FTP traffic over the VPN instead of the local network. I am of course assuming that you are using a VPN client.


----------



## mxs00u (Jan 17, 2005)

the VPN client is just something I use to log onto a virtual network. I am not actually part of the network.

But to avoid that entirely I uninstalled the Cisco VPN client and then uninstalled and reinstalled dreamweaver. 

I still get the same problems with ftp through dreamweaver tho.


----------



## mxs00u (Jan 17, 2005)

oh and its only dreamweaver that can't ftp. I have another ftp program, "Core ftp Lite" which works fine.

When I test the ftp through dreamweaver it comes up at fine too which is odd.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

OK, I thought it was while you were connected to the VPN tunnel. When you connect via VPN you are part of the remote network and I am also assuming that when you try to connect it is isnitiating a VPN tunnel.


----------



## mxs00u (Jan 17, 2005)

yeh I understand that I would be part of the VPN once connected, but I ended up uninstalling the VPN software all together. But something that it has done to my pc is preventing the ftp through dreamweaver working unless I use dial up.


----------

